# Sky+ / HD (Phone Line Extenders)



## sullyman (30 Aug 2007)

Folks,

Just to let people know.

I just had Sky HD and multi-room installed using "One for All" Phone Line extenders.

I have two phone extensions in the house so i bought two of them (Transmitter/Receiver with each unit)

You plug each transmitter into a socket and connect your phone line to it. Then you plug the receiver near your HD/Multiroom unit, hang another telephone cable off it and connect it to HD/Multiroom unit.

The devices transmits your phone line signal through the elecricity of your house through your sockets and works to give a callback to Sky.

Maplins sells them (One For All Telephone Line Extenders - Model SV1550)



Sullyman


----------



## kellyj (30 Aug 2007)

Cheers Sullyman,

I had an earlier post on the subject querying the functionality of these units. Getting Sky+ installed on Saturday. Also going with multiroom by holding onto my existing box. I purchased the OneforAll units in preparation last week so I am ready to go.

Only minor concern I would have with the units is the potential for harmful emissions. I understand the phone signal travels along the copper electrical wiring as opposed to a true wireless connection. I have double checked with the manufacture who referred me to the various CE/EU standards the units comply with.


----------



## busymam (30 Aug 2007)

How much are they because I will probably need two of them (for an extension and attic conversion).

Thanks


----------



## sullyman (30 Aug 2007)

Pretty pricey. They were €80 each in Maplins Cork


----------



## Leo (31 Aug 2007)

kellyj said:


> Only minor concern I would have with the units is the potential for harmful emissions.


 
What emissions? If you're seriously worried about emissions from signals travelling along copper wires, you need to rid yourself of electricity!
Leo


----------



## bytelive (2 Sep 2007)

These units are wireless and use DECT.  No signals will travel through the mains wiring (though early model from One For All did use electrical wires for this purpose).


----------



## gipimann (11 Oct 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I just want to check something with users of the One-for-all extender system.

A friend of mine is getting multiroom (not sky+, just the regular sky boxes throughout), and will have 3 decoders in total - he needs 2 phone extensions and is interested in the wire-free option.

I looked for information on the one-for-all website and found the following FAQ:
_Can I use more than one set at a time?_

_*Answer*_
_You can use more than one extension with one base unit, but only one extension unit works at a time. If you have more than one analog phone line, however, you can set up more base units and extension units._


Did anyone find this to be the case? 
What happens if 2 sky boxes are in use at the same time if they are both plugged into the extender units?
Or does it matter, as long as each of the boxes are connected to a phone line?

Thanks!

PS - Maplins are selling the units for €65.99 at the moment for anyone interested.  Price applicable until 30th Oct.


----------

